# Anyone Have Experience With...



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I am in the market for a pipe thawing machine and found a great deal on an older machine. Trindel (Spelling?) F6468 thawing machine. I have used the newer hotshot machines but I was wondering if anyone has any feedback on the older F6468 unit and how it compares to the newer units...?

Would be used for residential use only.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you thaw service lines with this tool? Not a tool I see in the south.

David


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We have used Trindl for many years, machine works great.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

We use a lot the ridgid hot shot sf 2500 works great


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Do you thaw service lines with this tool? Not a tool I see in the south.
> 
> David


You can...
Just drop a copper pipe down to contact the curb stop and clamp there, then clamp onto the service inlet inside the house...

As long as the service is metal pipe it will work...
Plastic takes a lot longer...:laughing:


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

*Plastic takes longer*

It depends on how long it takes the ground to get too 33 degrees.



Redwood said:


> You can...
> Just drop a copper pipe down to contact the curb stop and clamp there, then clamp onto the service inlet inside the house...
> 
> As long as the service is metal pipe it will work...
> Plastic takes a lot longer...:laughing:


----------

